# Khan calls Shotgun!!!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

He is such a good Copilot!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL! So cute!

I love the mastiffs


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww.......what a good co pilot! I love it! So handsome..... :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats pretty cute. Bailey is my co pilot every day too! Khan is such a handsome boy :wink:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Nat, Not sure about Bailey; but Khan has the entire back to stretch out in which is where he starts out. After about 2-3 min he makes his way up to the front seat. Guess I should look into getting a seat belt harness for him and just put him there to begin with!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

:redface:Both my guys try to fit on one passenger seat. Yeah 95 and 65 pounds...

Keep dreaming boys!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Peyton loves riding in the back seat but Penny and Milo always fight over who gets shotgun. 

Khan is so huge! I always have this problem where if your avatar pic is your dog as a puppy, for some reason my brain doesn't process that as time goes on, your dog is not going to perpetually be a puppy haha :smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Shelby usually wins that fight, if they are both in the car!
It's funny cause he sets off the seat belt light, since he's heavy enough. At least I don't have the kind that always chimes until it's clicked!

Ya, I was thinking about changing the picture; but that one is so darn Cute!!


----------

